
German Judges Tear to Shreds EU's Proposed TAFTA/TTIP Investment Court System - walterbell
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160204/09411333520/top-german-judges-tear-to-shreds-eus-proposed-tafta-ttip-investment-court-system.shtml
======
jlg23
To put this "really devastating blow for the ICS idea" into perspective: In
recent years German politicians have shown a growing disregard for legal
reality. They ratify laws that violate the constitution, knowing that it will
take years for courts to nullify them again. And then they are not nullified
but the government is given a grace period to amend the law to bring it in
line with the constitution. I expect one of these things to happen in
response:

* Nothing. Just go ahead.

* Minor concessions are made, none will address the fundamental flaws.

* A legal basis will be created on European level and all further criticism will be countered with: We cannot do anything because of European laws!

